# Orcon Maverick Wet Tile Saw



## jboylund2012 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anybody hear of an Orcon Maverick Wet Tile Saw? There is one for sell on Craigslist, and I am wondering if anyone has heard of it or used one or know anything about it. Who makes them?? It does look a little like a Pearl Abrasive tile saw.

Please let me know what you think.... I'm not sure if I should spring on it or not. The seller is asking $500.

Thanks!!


----------



## aureliconstruct (Dec 9, 2011)

No matter what saw, before you purchase it, make sure it cuts straight.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

I would go with something you can get parts for. I did not see any dealers for them.

I have had this one for about 5 years and have had to fix a few things. (employees are hard on tools) also i like the size it breaks down to, makes it easy to transport.

http://www.mkdiamond.com/tile/saw_370exp.html


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

jboylund2012 said:


> Anybody hear of an Orcon Maverick Wet Tile Saw? There is one for sell on Craigslist, and I am wondering if anyone has heard of it or used one or know anything about it. Who makes them?? It does look a little like a Pearl Abrasive tile saw.
> 
> Please let me know what you think.... I'm not sure if I should spring on it or not. The seller is asking $500.
> 
> Thanks!!


I would spend more and get a MK tile saw. Like festool these saws are built to last, hold thier value, and you can always get parts. $500 for that saw is probley what it sold for new.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I would opt for the dewalt or mk. Like Gary said- getting parts can be crucial Down the line.


----------



## jboylund2012 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great advise! I think I'll just wait until a used MK or DeWalt show up on Craigslist... I'm open to any other advise on tile saws as well.... Thanks again


----------

